# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как создать свой сайт

## nataly290361

Программа для создания сайта
http://depositfiles.com/files/k4zmv2swd

_Добавлено через 1 час 59 минут 33 секунды_
Сборник программ, видеороликов, шаблонов для создания своего сайта 2009 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/r5xmeng05

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 32 секунды_
Программа для создании анимации на своем сайте
http://depositfiles.com/files/orl5rzj9n

----------

alexalmaty (27.09.2012)

----------


## nataly290361

Axure RP Pro 6.0.0.2894 



Операционная система: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Год выхода: 2011
Версия: 6.0.0.2894
Язык интерфейса: English
Лекарство: Присутствует
Размер: 59,41 Мб

Axure RP Pro - быстрое макетирование для приложений вебсайта, ориентированное под каркасные прототипы веб-сайтов. Продукт предназначен для снижения издержек проектирования веб-сайтов. Это решение поможет быстро в визуальном режиме создать рабочий прототип будущего сайта, затем выгрузить прототип в html и просмотреть его через браузер. Качество вполне приемлемо для дальнейшей постановки задач дизайнерам и программистам, а также для понимания заказчика конечного результата. Интерфейс программы аналогичен Microsoft Office 2003. "Blank" для создания веб-страниц похож на формы в ресурс-билдерах, подобных используемому в Delphi.
http://letitbit.net/download/35675.3....2894.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 21 минуту 28 секунд_
Xara Web Designer Premium v 7.0.4.16614
Xara Web Designer Premium - для новичков и очень занятых пользователей пакет Xara Web Designer предлагает революционное решение для создания самых сложных веб-страниц без каких либо лишних усилий, без какой либо необходимости знания пользователем HTML или javascript. Профессионалам веб-дизайна пакет Xara Web Designer может очень пригодиться в быстром прототипировании сайтов – всего полчаса, и у вас будет готовый предварительный макет с поддержкой всех основных функций.
Информация о программе:
Год выпуска: 2011
Версия: 7.0.4.16614
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: ML/(русского нет)
Лекарство: patch-BBB
Страница программы: xara.com
Размер: 75.0 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/60618.6...16614.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

AllSubmitter v5.8  
Год выпуска / Release year: 2009
Язык / Language: Английский/Русский (English/Russian)
Размер / Size: 16.1 Mb

В программе есть полуавтоматическая и автоматическая 100% регистрация в любых информационных ресурсах интернета. 
Основные возможности программы AllSubmitter: - Максимально качественная, быстрая и контролируемая регистрация в любых информационных ресурсах Интернета (поисковые системы, каталоги, рейтинги, доски объявлений, shareware сайты, новостные ресурсы, обмен ссылками и.т.д. ).
http://letitbit.net/download/89222.8...O-FFF.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 43 секунды_
MAGIX 3D Maker v 7.0.0.482 + RUS  
Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Windows XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: deutsch, english (русификатор)
Лекарство: patch
Размер: 28.1 Mb

MAGIX 3D Maker — программа, которая предназначена исключительно для создания высококачественного 3D текста и графики: заголовков, логотипов, надписей и кнопок. Это самый простой и лучший способ для создания 3D текста для ваших веб-страниц, видеороликов, презентаций и плакатов. Кроме того, с помощью MAGIX 3D Maker можно создавать классные трехмерные анимации из текста за считанные секунды с последующим сохранением в GIF, AVI, SWF или файл экранной заставки. Ни одна из существующих на данный момент программ для 3D моделирования не позволяет с такой легкостью создавать трехмерный текст и графику так, как это делает MAGIX 3D Maker!
http://letitbit.net/download/03270.0..._v_7.docx.html

_Добавлено через 25 часов 0 минут 55 секунд_
Incomedia WebSite Evolution X5 8.0.11 + Russian  
Операционная система: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Английский + русский
Год выхода: 2009
Размер: 78.95 MB
Лекарство: Присутствует

Website X5 - полноценная программа для быстрого создания веб-сайтов, с помощью которой пользователь сможет создавать и опубликовывать профессиональные веб-сайты и онлайн-магазины. Программа не требует знаний программирования, имеет более 1000 готовых шаблонов веб-сайтов, проста в использовании, по сравнению с другими аналогичными программами. Сайты созданные в данной программе совместимы с большинством интернет-браузеров, могут просматриваться с мобильных телефонов и индексируются поисковыми системами.
http://letitbit.net/download/74221.7....0.11.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Название: TurboSite.
Версия: 1.6.0

Описание: TurboSite - Описание разработчика: Создавать сайты и электронные учебники теперь просто, как никогда! С помощью программы TurboSite Вы сможете создать простой статичный HTML-сайт или электронный учебник за считанные минуты! Всего за несколько шагов вы получаете готовый сайт. В комплекте с программой устанавливаются 24 темы оформления, есть возможность устанавливать дополнительные темы из интернета.Программа очень проста в обращении, не требует знания языков программирования и разметки текста! Созданный с помощью TurboSite сайт или электронный учебник будет работать на любой операционной системе, в любом современном браузере, может быть загружен на любой бесплатный хостинг (не требует поддержки PHP, MySQL и т.д.). 
Обновлено: 09.05.2011 21:39
Рус. язык: Есть
Размер: 3.92 МБ, 
ОС: XP/2003/Vista/7/2008 
http://letitbit.net/download/14940.1...setup.exe.html

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 2 секунды_
Название: программа для раскрутки вашего сайта TopGen 3 + 100% рабочий crack!!! 
Версия: TopGen 3 
ОС: все windows
Системные требования: на любом компе пойдет
Разработчик: скрыт

Год: 2010

Описание: Супер знаменитая программа для раскрутки вашего сайта!!!

TopGen используется для имитации реальных посещений страниц сайта, накрутки показателей в статистике счетчиков, баннеров и онлайн голосованиях. С помощью TopGen можно поднять свой сайт в большинстве рейтингов на довольно высокие позиции. Программу используют и в других различных целях... =)
Важно отметить, что TopGen - это не просто программка, реализующая казалось бы бесхитростные сетевые операции. TopGen также реализует массу тонкостей, глубоко зарытых в почве спецификаций ряда сетевых протоколов. Для примера, в исходном коде программы более 60.000 строк. Кроме того, она обладает приятным и дружественным интерфейсом, позволяющим рядовому пользователю решать сложнейшие задачи не углубляясь в детали их решения. В идеале автор стремится свести уровень сложности этого интерфейса к сложности работы с веб-браузером.
http://letitbit.net/download/68256.6...opGen.zip.html

----------


## nataly290361

Название: Как создать профессиональный сайт за 5 минут
Категория: Видеокурс
Разработчик: С.Михалевич
Год выпуска: 2011
Размер файла: 539.83 Мб

Видеокурс «Как создать профессиональный сайт за 5 минут» научит вас создавать сайты легко и быстро за пять минут настроить его, подключить необходимые плагины под свои нужды! При этом сайты получаються профессиональными, соответствующие всем современным стандартам сайтостроения, панелью администратора,своей формой авторизации, комментариями, и другими современными функциями. Вместе с данным видеокурсом Вы также получите бонусный видеокурс «HTML-master».
http://letitbit.net/download/74770.7...minut.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 16 минут 45 секунд_
WebPlus X5 - это новая версия, многофункционального программного обеспечения для создания веб-сайтов, сочетающее в себе, гибкость и интуитивно-простое использование. Программа поможет вам создать интерактивные форумы и блоги, стильные анимированные фотогалереи, подкасты и YouTube видео, флеш-анимации, защищенные паролем веб-страницы, обыкновенные веб-сайты с электронными платежами, включая PayPal, и многое другое.

Этот релиз объединяет удобный визуальный конструктор, формы, бесплатные онлайн-инструменты и сервисы, PayPal и другие виды электронной коммерции, поисковую оптимизацию, графические инструменты, редактирование фотографий, аналитику, публикование, техническое обслуживание и т.д.

Активация, рег. код: в архиве 
Интерфейс: Английский 
ОС: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 
Размер: 420.66 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/76591.7...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26569.2...part2.rar.html

Жанр: Обучающее видео
Автор: TeachPro
Год выпуска: 2009
Формат: ISO (autorun)
Язык: Русский
Размер архива: 529.14 Мб

Видеокурс «Java для профессионалов» является продолжением курса «Java для начинающих». Пройдя видеокурс Вы сможете расширить горизонты знаний и стать настоящим профессионалом в области программирования на Java. В этом сборнике видеоуроков наглядно продемонстрированы самые быстрые и эффективные способы разработки полноценных приложений на Java, а поэтому для освоения этого языка программирования Вам не потребуется большое количество времени.
http://letitbit.net/download/74770.7...minut.rar.html

_Добавлено через 51 минуту 4 секунды_
Название: HTML 5, CSS 3 и Web 2.0. Разработка современных Web-сайтов
Формат: PDF
Качество: Черно-белый скан
Год выхода: 2011
Кол-во страниц: 414
Издательство: БХВ-Петербург
Автор: В.А.Дронов
Жанр: Справочный материал
Размер: 10,9 MB

Практическое руководство по созданию современных Web-сайтов, соответствующих концепции Web 2.0. Описаны языки HTML 5 и CSS 3, применяемые, для создания содержимого и представления Web-страниц.

Даны принципы Web-программирования на языке javascript с использованием библиотеки Ext Core. Рассказано о создании интерактивных Web-страниц, приведены примеры интерактивных элементов, позволяющие сделать Web-страницы удобнее для посетителя.
Раскрыты вопросы реализации подгружаемого и генерируемого содержимого, семантической разметки, применения баз данных для формирования Web-страниц. Показаны способы расширения функциональности Web-сайтов с использованием Web-форм, элементов управления, свободно позиционируемых элементов и программного рисования средствами HTML 5.

http://turbo.to/i4zbx1mz4dxf.html

----------


## nataly290361

uCoz. Создание сайтов ( CD с видеокурсом+книга) 

Название: uCoz. Создание сайтов
Автор: Ирина Черепанова
Издательство: Эксмо
Cерия: Компьютер на 100%
Год издания: 2010
Страниц: 528
ISBN: 978-5-699-39584-2
Размер: 377 Мб Образ диска ISO

uCoz -популярная система, с помощью которой человек, даже не обладающий минимальными познаниями в программировании, может завести и поддерживать собственный сайт. Книга рассказывает и иллюстрирует на примерах работу этой системы.Наша книга позволит вам быстро освоить все тонкости установки, настройки и работы в системе uCoz.На прилагаемом диске все коды и ссылки, упоминаемые в книге, видеоуроки и много другой полезной 

http://letitbit.net/download/18637.1....name.iso.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3750....name.iso.html

Создание сайта с помощью сервиса Google Сайты 
Жанр: Обучающее видео 
Автор: Штука.ru 
Продолжительность: 00:47:22 
Формат: WMV 
Язык: Русский 
Размер архива: 164.78 Мб

Просмотрев этот небольшой видеокурс вы узнаете как можно быстро, а главное совершенно бесплатно создать функциональный сайт с помощью сервиса Сайты Google. В отличии от множества других сервисов предоставляющих услуги по бесплатному созданию сайтов данный конструктор обладает рядом преимуществ позволяющих избежать минусов и проблем с которыми как обычно приходится сталкиваться при работе с онлайновыми веб-конструкторами.

http://letitbit.net/download/43582.4...Sites.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9886...Sites.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 часа 57 минут 21 секунду_
WYSIWYG Web Builder 7.6.3 Portable 
Год выпуска: 2011
Лекарство: не требуется (portable)
Язык интерфейса: английский
ОС: Windows all
Размер: 10,26 Mb
WYSIWYG Web Builder - программа для создания веб-страниц, которая автоматически создает HTML-код, в то время, как вы просто размещаете объекты, т.е. знание HTML от вас совершенно не требуется. Просто перетащите необходимые объекты в любое место страницы. После этого останется только закачать получившиеся файлы на сервер, с помощью встроенного инструмента "Публикация". Имеет, практически, все возможности MS Frontpage, но содержит значительно больше инструментов для работы с объектами (изображения, текст, таблицы и т.д.). Благодаря WYSIWYG Web Builder веб-страница в Интернете будет иметь точно такой же вид, как на экране ПК, независимо от используемого браузера.

http://letitbit.net/download/49519.4...der_7.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3819...der_7.rar.html

_Добавлено через 17 часов 20 минут 32 секунды_
Профессиональный програмный пакет для разработки и создания web-сайтов, предоставляющий неограниченную свободу при верстке и оформлению страниц с самым сложным дизайном. Вы недовольны дизайном своего web-сайта? Или вы просто хотели бы попробовать создать свой первый персональный сайт? Тогда MAGIX Xtreme Web Designer 5 является самым идеальным и наиболее гибким, и простым решением.

http://depositfiles.com/files/x35ja1w5j

----------


## nataly290361

*Adobe Dreamweaver CS5.5 (11.5.1.5344) Russian * 

Adobe® Dreamweaver® CS5.5 — прогрессивное средство для разработки и редактирования веб-сайтов на базе отраслевых стандартов, которое позволяет строить проекты для настольных ПК, смартфонов, планшетов и прочих устройств в визуальном режиме и с помощью кода.

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1559...4_Rus.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86581.8...4_Rus.rar.html

_Добавлено через 9 часов 39 минут 46 секунд_
*Local Website Archive 2011 (11.0)*

Local Website Archive - Программа предназначена для хранения веб-сайтов на жестком диске для последующего просмотра в оффлайне. Утилита ведет список всех документов, которые были сохранены с ее помощью, клик по любому пункту этого списка вызывает появление сохраненной странички в окне предпросмотра. Программа обладает встроенной поисковой системой и возможностью заархивировать сайты. Утилита полностью интегрируется с Internet Explorer, а также может работать с любым браузером.

Система: Windows XP/Vista/7
Интерфейс: Английский
Статус: Бесплатно
Размер: 4 мб.

http://turbo.to/4ut17a3van44.html

_Добавлено через 14 часов 29 минут 44 секунды_
*Portable Serif WebPlus X5 v13.0.0.16 by Birungueta*

Portable Serif WebPlus X5 v13.0.0.16 by Birungueta - программа для веб-дизайна, в которую упаковано всё, что может понадобится вам или вашей организации для создание выдающихся веб-сайтов профессионального качества. При этом, знание кода, программирования и опыта дизайна от вас не потребуется.

Не важно начинающий Вы или опытный дизайнер, любитель или коммерческий директор - эта программа для Вас! WebPlus предлагает интерактивные форумы и блоги, анимированные фотогалереи, YouTube видео, Flash-анимации, надежные, защищенные паролем страницы, сайты электронной коммерции (в том числе PayPal) и многое другое.

http://letitbit.net/download/10849.1....0.16.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8344....0.16.rar.html

_Добавлено через 24 часа 41 минуту 31 секунду_
*JetBrains PhpStorm 2.1* 
Название: JetBrains PhpStorm
Версия: 2.1
Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: WinAll
Язык интерфейса: English
Размер: 72.49 MB
Активация|рег код: присутствует (Keygen-EMBRACE) 

PhpStorm представляет coбoй легкий и удобный редактор PHP, который намного повысит вашу произодительность. PhpStorm отлично понимает код, обеспечивает удобные подсказки, быструю навигацию и отслеживает ошибки "на лету". IDE всегда готова помочь Вам собрать ваш код, запустить юнит-тесты и обеспечить визуальную отладку. PhpStorm поддерживает PHP, CSS, HTML, XML, YAML, javascript - все, что нужно чтобы разработать своё веб-приложение.

http://letitbit.net/download/39474.3...BRACE.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7916...BRACE.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Blumentals WeBuilder 2011 11.0.0.125* 
Название: WeBuilder 2011
Версия: 11.0.0.125
Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Multilingual/Русский
Размер: 12 MB
Активация|рег код: Присутствует (Crack-CRD) 

Blumental WeBuilder - многофункциональная программа, предназначенная для создания и редактирования веб-страниц. Программа поддерживает редактирование кода HTML, CSS, javascript, VBScript, PHP, ASP, SSI, Perl. Текстовый редактор очень легко настраивается, можно добавлять собственные команды меню, панели инструментов, сочетания клавиш. Готовые участки кода можно сохранять и быстро вставлять в нужные места. В Blumental WeBuilder есть поддержка работы с FTP-серверами, благодаря чему сразу же после завершения работы с кодом можно загружать документы на сервер или выполнять обновление.

http://letitbit.net/download/41614.4...L-CRD.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6762...L-CRD.rar.html

_Добавлено через 28 часов 55 минут 41 секунду_
WYSIWYG Web Builder Portable 

WYSIWYG Web Builder - программа для создания веб-страниц, которая автоматически создает HTML-код, в то время, как вы просто размещаете объекты, т.е. знание HTML от вас совершенно не требуется. Просто перетащите необходимые объекты в любое место страницы.
 После этого останется только закачать получившиеся файлы на сервер, с помощью встроенного инструмента "Публикация". Имеет, практически, все возможности MS Frontpage, но содержит значительно больше инструментов для работы с объектами (изображения, текст, таблицы и т.д.). Благодаря WYSIWYG Web Builder веб-страница в Интернете будет иметь точно такой же вид, как на экране ПК, независимо от используемого браузера.

http://letitbit.net/download/09775.0...der_7.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5355...der_7.rar.html

_Добавлено через 43 минуты 11 секунд_
*HTTrack Website Copier 3.44-1*

HTTrack Website Copier - Оффлайн браузер, предназначенный для сохранения копий веб-страниц на жёсткий диск. С помощью этой утилиты можно выкачать целый сайт со всеми картинками и другими документами. На локальном диске создается идентичный сайт со всей внутренней структурой.
Можно назвать такую структуру "зеркалом сайта". 
Страницы будут сохраняться с относительной адресацией на другие страницы и документы. 
Отличается эта утилита тем, что хорошо обрабатывает PHP и другие CGI-скрипты, т.е. динамически генерируемые страницы тоже будут закачиваться. 
Программа поддерживает докачку страниц и файлов после разрыва связи. 
Вся процедура работы с утилитой, от настройки до окончания закачек, разбита на отдельные шаги, доступные даже начинающим пользователям.

Система: Windows XP/Vista/7
Статус: free
Интерфейс: Английский
Размер: 3.7 мб

http://letitbit.net/download/53875.5...k3441.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4612...k3441.exe.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Видеокурс “Блог за час”*

Жанр: Обучающее видео
Автор: Дмитрий Демченко
Год выпуска: 2011
Формат: EXE (autorun)
Продолжительность: 01:09:54
Язык: русский
Видео: 1366х728, 16:9 , 15.00fps, 754 kb/s 
Аудио: MР3, 22.05кГц , 125 kb/s
Размер: 350 Мб

Содержание видеокурса «Блог за час»:
• Покупка доменного имени 
• Покупка хостинга 
• Установка WordPress 
• Первоначальная настройка блога 
• Добавление поста 
• Добавление страницы 
• Установка тем 
• Установка плагинов 
• Итоги

http://letitbit.net/download/86603.8...gHour.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Оптимизация и продвижение сайтов в поисковых системах. 3-е издание [2011] [PDF]*
Язык: русский
Формат: PDF
Качество: Хороший скан
Страниц: 465
Размер: 88Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/25438.2...a2011.rar.html

----------

